# voice booth design



## vowstudio (Jun 10, 2009)

is there anyone hooked up w/ the location for free "diy" vocal recording booth design ?


----------



## Hitmaker (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi , 

Essentially ... you're looking for a space that has well damped walls . A wooden frame , with fibreglass ( I think it's called mineral wool over there ) in the space , covered with material like burlap , would be a fairly typical design . If more isolation were required , the outer 'skin' of the wall could be GIBboard ( Rockwall ) ... 

If the space wasn't to be permanent , a classic improvisation would be create one , by leaning gobos ( Google it for some designs ) together ...

If you were using the space for overdubs only , the intent is more to quell early reflections ( hence comb filtering ) and absolute isolation is less of a concern ... Quick and dirty techniques you may encounter in home studios include mic stands , with the boom horizontal , and moving blankets , or duvets hanging over them , or two mattresses at right angles ... In that sort of 'two walled ' arrangement , have your recording mic facing into the corner , and singer within .... facing out ...

Cheers , 

Evan .


----------

